# Collins feeder vs DIY Home Depot Feeder



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

No, but one is better for Collins.....


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I Googled for this New feeder but can't really see what is new? What size are the holes? How many are there?
Some clear pic's, please


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

they post a link for their bucket feeder in the "for sale" section, from what I see they have a way of making micro incisions all around the lid not just nail holes......


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

I to saw the collins ad on this forum made my own from the home depot paint pail like sbiddle
as far as the holes in the lid in there video ad they show how to clean out the holes with a thumb tack 
so I just made my holes with the same tack. This feeder works real good the bees like it and I like it plus the cost is just right
it takes my bees three days to empty the feeder.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Never bought a lid for the paint pails so not sure how tight they are or not. I do have five Collins feeders. Lids are tight with no chance of leakage.

I've not used the measurements pre-printed on the Collins feeder as I've mixed the sugar separate and poured it in. 

Less expensive way to add top feeders compared to others, with no chance of drowning. Glad I bought them and I do own other top feeders but they don't work in my nucs. Collins works in both and I'm not buying nuc feeders separate. 

Time will tell if the feeder lids leak or not, I'll let ya know if Collins leaks.


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

I made mine from an ice cream bucket.

the ice cream was good too.

Used a push pin to make the holes and it worked just fine.


----------



## sbiddle (May 11, 2011)

The Home Depot pails have the exact same measurement markings as the Collins feeds from what I can tell, so I suspect they are actually made by the same company. The lids on the HD pails are pretty tight and don't leak. I used a finish nail to make my holes figuring that anything smaller may close up too much. The important thing is the bees like it just fine.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

I made my own from the "Versa-Tainer" plastic buckets from Home Depot as well....used one of my micro drill bits[0.031/#68] and designed a pattern that contained 120 openings...seemed to work great. I had my buddy with a mill quality table saw rip some 3/8" wooden spacers and I put it inside my DIY 'hive top' feeder. I heard no complaints from the bees...lol.

Here's an image of my self designed/constructed hive top feeder and my 'Collins Clone' syrup pail.









I added a little 'trap door' where the open space is in the image....with proper bee space on each side of the door. This gives the bees great access to both the feed stock[syrup and protein]....I was told to beware of stray comb being built in the empty space of the box itself[just slightly larger{7 1/4"} than a standard 'medium' super]. I only kept the feeders on for 8 weeks as these were my first bee packages and they needed the boost to get the comb constructed. My observation on the two hives in my yard was no stray comb and the bees loved the feeders....nice 'dead air' space it provided as well.... Using my inner cover as a 'lid', I did give them constant check ups; was made easy with the design of the feeder. I could daily open and check feed levels with absolutely no disturbance to the brood chambers.

With 2 brand new packages installed on April 2, at this point I have one colony with 2 surplus supers and the other with it's first, probably add the second surplus super in a week or so!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice set up Rex, Good thing your friend used his "mill quality" saw to rip those spacers for you.. . One observation, I believe there are not enough bees yet for them to be in the full hive, perhaps a nuc would be better till they build up a little stronger.....


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks,
The precision on that saw came in very handy when I asked him to rip some 5/32 starter strips for my DIY foundationless frames, .

Ah.... that image was from when I first put it on the hive[packages/first timer]; hadn't even made the trapdoor yet. This was also the 'yellow' hive, which didn't accept it's queen, killed her, then a good portion absconded to the 'red' hive next door...they've been mismatched ever since! They've since built up their population nicely; hence the first surplus super on that hive.

If I had a smaller set of boxes, I would have used them, but since I'd readied two hives worth of wood; had to use what I had available. Kept their entrance closed small till just recently.

I've think they've done quite well; despite my inexperience.....


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Last fall I was having trouble with thumb tack holes. The bees kept propolizing them. It is disconcerting to put a bucket of syrup on and have it just sit there.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

From my experience I will say the collins feeder plastic is quite a bit thicker on the bucket and the lid. When you fill the bucket from the home improvement store, be careful, its much more flimsy, and if you squeeze it to much the lid will pop loose and when you lift it to put it in the box it will spill all down your front!! It happened to me. Let it be your choice, but be careful after its filled if you use the thinner one.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

I have never had that problem and I have been using the home depot feeder for a while now.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe I just got a thin batch of buckets, dont know.


----------



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

Rex Piscator said:


> I made my own from the "Versa-Tainer" plastic buckets from Home Depot as well....used one of my micro drill bits[0.031/#68] and designed a pattern that contained 120 openings...seemed to work great. I had my buddy with a mill quality table saw rip some 3/8" wooden spacers and I put it inside my DIY 'hive top' feeder. I heard no complaints from the bees...lol.


Where can I find the micro drill bits? I have looked everywhere with no luck including lowes and HD.
The smallest I could find is 1/16 has anyone ever used this size before? Thanks


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

I got mine years ago, when I was building RC boats....and it was thru 'mail order', the 'internet' of the 80's, lol.

Here's their website page for the item: bringing them into the 21st Century! Tiny Drill Bits NB: You might need a special chuck for bits this small. I put them in my Dremel drill press....I did a lot of tiny hole work on the boats and thus have a few 'micro' tools for my tinker bench.

...I've purchased quite a bit from them, way back when; good to see them still operating.


----------



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

I was going through my medicine cabinet and came across my bag of needles and syringes that I use to administer meds to the many animals I have when I thought, I wonder how one of these would work to make holes in my paint pail lids. Grabbed one about the size of a tack and went to town on a lid. Worked GREAT and was really easy. Its sharp so it went right through the lid.


----------



## amethysta (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to wonder if the Home Depot buckets are food grade quality. If not, you could be leaching out chemicals into their food supply. The icecream containers sound good...if only I didn't have a problem with dairy,


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Set a zip lock bag inside an old coffee can, pour the syrup in, seal it, set on the top bars, cut a couple of slits in the bag, put an old super or rim around it, inner & outter cover back on............bees fed..............


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought the HD pails and every third one leaked around the rim.
Bees from every other hive mobbed the ones that leaked and drained in a day.
Still looking for the perfect plastic container. I use glass qt jars and the work perfect.
I would just prefer something that wont break and held more.
$$ is always an issue!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice looking setup Rex. What kind of pollen cake are you using?


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Mann Lake's 'Ultra Bee' patties. Most all of my equipment is from Mann Lake; their CA branch is only 63 miles away!


----------



## carlinmo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holes in the HD lids -- I put a sewing needle in a my Foredom flexible shaft machine handpiece (or a dremel tool would work). I stack 5 lids and back the lids with a piece of styrofoam. In three minutes you can make 100 holes in each lid. If these holes get plugged it would be easier to drill a new set in the same lid

Carl Korschgen


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a photo of mine. I have used yogurt tubes too.https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8hvt18FmaHZakoq-NOAodw?feat=directlink


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm using the Home Depot 5 qt buckets on 3 of my hives. So far, I like the ease of handling and cleaning. I drilled about a dozen 1/16" holes where they align over the hole of the inner cover. I fill them to the brim and when I turn them over, a little seeps out until the vacuum is formed. I suppose the same vacuum prevents leakage around the rim.


----------

